# Why is snowboarding not a sport?



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have read it is an "activity." Why? Why not a sport?

Please educate me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A thing can be both. Depends on how you're doing it. Running is both a sport (track and field) and an activity (jogging).

Snowboarding is in the Olympics.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

You'll always find snowboarding classified as an action sport or winter sport.

The national spelling bee is covered on ESPN.

A tomato is a fruit.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Snowboarding is an activity or a sport?
I thought it was a religion.

My church is the mountain every Sunday


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Motogp990 said:


> Snowboarding is an activity or a sport?
> I thought it was a religion.
> 
> My church is the mountain every Sunday


It's an addiction.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> It's an addiction.


^this^

I think about snowboarding _constantly!!_ It's ruined my finances,.. it interferes with work,...
my social life,.. (what social life?)  :laugh: 

And I have absolutely NO intention of giving it up until it kills me!!!! >


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> A thing can be both. Depends on how you're doing it. Running is both a sport (track and field) and an activity (jogging).
> 
> Snowboarding is in the Olympics.





MisterNarwhal said:


> You'll always find snowboarding classified as an action sport or winter sport.
> 
> The national spelling bee is covered on ESPN.
> 
> A tomato is a fruit.


Good observations above.

If there is money in it, both the Olympics and sports networks will cover it as sports. Otherwise, they're just games or activities.

Hell, Sportsnet and TSN here in Canada broadcast darts and poker.
WTF?


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

don't knock darts, skill is required. Card games though, that's a joke....


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

and i couldn't give a crap how anyone else wants to classify snowboarding, sport or otherwise, we all know what it is and why we do it


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It's both, depending on the rider. If you're pushing yourself, sweating n panting n trembling legs after a run, having sore muscles, high heart rate? You're doing a sports.
If you're enjoying yoursef cruising, you're doing a fine outdoor activity in fresh air.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

To me snowboarding is a challenge, I'm always looking to improve

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

What makes any activity a "sport"? Any activity that requires athletic skills?

Golf is considered a sport. Although it requires skills, you don't have be very athletic to play it well. I can shoot a good score while smoking a pack of cigarettes and drinking beer for 5 hours. I know plenty of fat old dudes who can play well. 

Ice curling is an olympic sport. Maybe I'm missing something but how much athletic talent is required to sweep an ice with a broom.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

For the same reason that "driving" or "biking" aren't sports. You can use those things to do sports such as racing, but you can use them for a ton of other things too. Snowboarding has quite a few sports wrapped up inside of it... boardercrosa, banked slalom, park, half pipe, slope style, freeriding competitively, etc..


----------

